
Now sites can fingerprint you online even when you use multiple browsers - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/02/now-sites-can-fingerprint-you-online-even-when-you-use-multiple-browsers/
======
flukus
So the only way to stay anonymous is now to turn off java script (and flash)
entirely. Maybe runnning arbitrary code on our computers wasn't such a bright
idea to begin with.

------
elaus
It did not work on my computer (Ubuntu 16.04) with Firefox and Chromium: For
some reason, Firefox showed about 10% more system fonts.

------
underlines
This is really NOT working. Tested on:

\- Chrome profile A

\- Chrome profile B

\- Edge

\- IE

and gave only the same computer fingerprints on IE/Edge and then the same on
both Chrome profiles.

